# 922's TV2 output (aka TV1), modulatable?



## shadough

Not sure if thats a word but......Can it be modulated to any channel like TV2 traditionally is??? Or is a standard channel 3 or 4?


----------



## n0qcu

yes, both tv1 & tv2 can be set to any channel 21 - 69 air


----------



## lakebum431

n0qcu said:


> yes, both tv1 & tv2 can be set to any channel 21 - 69 air


There is no TV2 on the 922.


----------



## n0qcu

lakebum431 said:


> There is no TV2 on the 922.


You better check again. There is a TV2 modulator setting that mirrors the TV1 until you sling into the box then it mirrors the sling output.


----------



## lakebum431

n0qcu said:


> You better check again. There is a TV2 modulator setting that mirrors the TV1 until you sling into the box then it mirrors the sling output.


Exactly my point. It *mirrors *TV 1 (unless you are slinging). So in the classic sense of the E* receivers there is no TV 2 output. The fact that you can watch the TV 1 signal on more than one display does not make it a functioning TV 2.

However if you have an active sling connection then you can get the TV 2 signal via the modulator as well. But most people won't want to have to run a constant sling connection to get TV 2.


----------



## jkane

Best and clearest explanation of the number one design flaw to date.


----------



## jznomoney

I myself will not be upgrading. I am still using a vip622. I need the tv2 out to older tvs in the house. And I'm def not gonna pay for the wireless extender on top of the upgrade to 922.


----------



## FarmerBob

jkane said:


> Best and clearest explanation of the number one design flaw to date.


Personally, I am dying for a newer, more mature GUI and Guide accuracy, of which it looks like this "may have". But to completely exchange the TV2 output for the Sling features is a deal breaker for me. Hopefully, the new interface and some features will trickle down to the "lower" models. If not as part of the TiVo clean up.

I purposely did not get worked up over the 922, other than the GUI, knowing that this would probably be the result. It's like the old comic book ads of a fully working robot and all you have to do is send your entire wallet to yet another ripoff and you get a cardboard box that is fully operational once you put your little brother in it.

"922 it was nice while I thought of things that you should do, reading all the "speculation", with out knowing what it was that you were actually going to do. Dreams are often better than reality. OH! and the "Dishin' It Up" section in my account is now gone. I guess I can not upgrade receivers anymore? I went to the website to see what it would cost to upgrade a 625 and was treated like a new customer having to select a programming package and all whatnot that I already have. Affiliated since late 1980's, Subscriber since 1994, last upgrade to a 722, Sept 2008. And nothing since.


----------

